# MAC or SEPHORA JOB???HELPPPP:))



## VonMUA (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone this is my first thread and i need some advice from you all...

	I have a possible job at spehora and ma which is super exciting. I have had an interview at both places and have a good vibe from both that they will take me on. i just dont know which to choose if they were to both call back

	MAC: they are looking for either on-call or contract key holder to see how things work out. The wage is min $18/hr. and she said if she offers the key holder position it would be around 20 hours/week to start

	SEPHORA: they are looking for a colour consultant/ skin care. Wage is under $12 and she said 15-25 hrs/week to start.

	I am an esthetican currently and do freelance makeup on the side and just want to make sure im choosing the right place. Ive heard good and bad about both. Ive heard sephora has a really good work.life balance for their employees and there is alot of room for growth and you can move around to different areas in the store and there is no competition for sales between employees. but you dont get paid that great but you can always get scooped up by urban decay or something as a rep.
	then for mac. the wage is wayyy better and it seems your taken more serious as a makeup artist unlike sephora where you can get hired without schooling for makeup.

	Any advice from anyone who has worked for either would be very appreciated THANKS!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra! I've never worked for either of those companies so I don't think that I would be much help. Enjoy the site though!


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats! I've never worked for either but the wages are better at MAC. And I'm shocked they make that much money an hour. Thats more than me and I'm a government employee! Haha!


----------

